# Tell me WHY you like bar-cons?



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm building a commuter, a Soma Double-Cross. I've been an STI man all my life. However, I used Dura-Ace bar-end shifters on my tri bike during that murky eight year period, but those days are over. So I know first-hand how nice and reliable those D/A shifters are. I'm not afraid of them, and actually found them to be a reliable component for sure...

But now this commuter bike. I'm trying to save money by using some existing nine-speed parts I have, along with avoiding the cha-ching of new STIs.....which brings me to bar-cons.

Why am I so hesitant to build my SOMA with bar-cons on the ends of drops? Why do you like yours? Tell me why, people. Why? Why do you like bar-cons?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Because you can run Campy brake levers and Shimano shifters.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

MB1 said:


> Because you can run Campy brake levers and Shimano shifters.


Speaking of which, is there an aluminum lever version available? All I see are the Record carbons levers.


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*They're simple*

My commuter pig gets the p1ss beaten out of it and the drivetrain gunked with sand and salt (my commute is nearly all beach-side trail). With the barcons set for friction I don't have to tune my aging XT derailleurs every other day and I can squeeze a bit more life out of my chains and cassettes. Commuting and JRA (for me at least) isn't crit racing - it doesn't call for snappy shifting.
If you don't like them on the bar-ends you could try a set of Paul Thumbies or those weird Kelly shifter mounts.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I'd run 'em with a high-rise stem, so my main position would be in the drops, making an easier reach to the bar-ends. I have my bars set up like that right now, but with STI shifters, and not bar-ends. Bars are 46 cm Salsa Bell-Lap, stem is Salsa SUL, 130 mm x 115 deg. It's not ideal for STI, I'd rather have the levers a little farther down the bars, but then I lose some lever travel that I don't want to lose. The top of the bar is well over the saddle, but the drops are about two inches below--pretty close to my normal position.

But to answer your question: because I have them. Otherwise my preference is DT.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Armchair Spaceman said:


> With the barcons set for friction I don't have to tune my aging XT derailleurs every other day and I can squeeze a bit more life out of my chains and cassettes.


plus 1


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

They're ok. Have them on one cross bike and I use barcons with Pauls thumbies on a flat bar for my commuter. But with drop bars I much prefer dt shifters, and it looks like that SOMA frame has dt bosses, so that's what I'd do...


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

MIN in PDX said:


> Speaking of which, is there an aluminum lever version available? All I see are the Record carbons levers.


Cane Creek has some nice campyish Aluminum levers.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

OverStuffed said:


> I'd run 'em with a high-rise stem, so my main position would be in the drops, making an easier reach to the bar-ends.


That's the setup I'm running. I have a riser stem and Nitto Randonneur bars where the drops flare out, similar to the Bell Lap bar. It makes for a very natural reach to the bar-end shifters. 

Another reason I like the bar-end shifters is that in my last build I was able to use a Deore LX FD from my parts cache rather than buy a new road FD. The Deore front derailleurs aren't compatible with STI shifters (RDs are no problem though).


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

I still prefer them over the rest. I ran Campy for a while, Sti for less than six months, and downtube shifters for years. Barcons are a great compromise in convenience and durability.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've had bikes with Bar ends, down tube and STI.. 

On my new Panasonic touring frame, I'm going with downtube shifters... Since I ride in the hoods or tops most of the time, it's just as easy to reach down and shift from the downtube as on the bar ends...


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I like my barcons because they're simple, cheap and effective. They just don't break. 

Biggest thing is they're appropriate- I've never felt like, "man, if I only had STI, my commute would be so much better." 

Rather than dropping $3-400 bucks on a pair of shifters, I spent what, 80 bucks? That freed up a lot of cash to buy important commuting things, like a decent set of panniers, a rack, and a jacket.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

undies said:


> Cane Creek has some nice campyish Aluminum levers.




which are made by tektro, and even cheaper if you can live without the lizards


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

+1...I have both Tetko and Cane Creek... Great levers...They are very comfortable...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I went with dt on a recent 1x9 build... bar-cons were in the running, but I didn't want all the flying cables or cable under tape. plus, it simplifies/quickens the change to ss/fg (remove shifter-cable-cable guide-rear der, change wheel & chain, ta-da, ss or fg)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Simplicity is my reason for DT instead of bar end....... 

on the off chance that I end up riding in Burma or Tibet some day, I want my bike as simple and strong as possible...even though it probably won't see anything more exotic than PCH or the Natchez Trail


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

did anyone cut down their bars ends, before installing bar-cons? they do stick out a bit and that was what people used to do back in the day


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> which are made by tektro, and even cheaper if you can live without the lizards


The lizards are cool though.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Second question...

Are bar cons "inconvenient" while riding/drafting with friends through hilly/mountainous terrain? Not racing, brevets and doubles sort of thing......

And I NEVER, EVER ride in the drops. I mean, NEVER.

I figure I have about two weeks to decide on the drivetrain....


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

RedRex said:


> Second question...
> 
> Are bar cons "inconvenient" while riding/drafting with friends through hilly/mountainous terrain? Not racing, brevets and doubles sort of thing......
> 
> ...




can't imagine anything about the shifting... but as above, the levers do stick out... will you knee them while climbing? depends on your set-up and how you ride


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*I have them on my geared commuter...*

and, frankly, I like STIs better. But, for an economic, durable build, they're great. I'm not in love with the cabling; if I had it to do over, I might just choose downtube levers.

I did not cut the bars shorter and the bar-cons do not interfere; YMMV


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

I vote for downtube shifting over bar-con, both from a functional and aesthetic perspective.


----------



## bmp956 (Oct 27, 2005)

RedRex said:


> Second question...
> 
> Are bar cons "inconvenient" while riding/drafting with friends through hilly/mountainous terrain? Not racing, brevets and doubles sort of thing......
> 
> ...


OK, I'm confused. Why would you even be considering bar-ends, whose sole purpose is to have the shifter conveniently located so minimal reach is achieved *WHILST YOUR HANDS ARE IN THE DROPS!*


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I put downtube shifters on my commuter bike because I was trying to minimize costs and keep it simple. I got new Dura-Ace shifters for only $50-60 including cables. However, if you already have the downtube shifters, give them a shot. You can't beat the price. I don't mind DT shifters for commuting because I am always riding solo and generally riding at an easy pace and not shifting a lot. However, they are much more trouble and less enjoyable for riding on group rides and pacelines.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> DT shifters... are much more trouble... for riding on group rides and pacelines.




how so?


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> how so?


They do take some getting used to, and you kinda have to remember some old-school bike handling skills.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

buck-50 said:


> you kinda have to remember some old-school bike handling skills.




like what? I can see where noobs who grew up on Ergo/STI might have issues, but what about us old timers? I've never really noticed much difference or done anything differently just because of DTs


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

RedRex said:


> Second question...
> 
> Are bar cons "inconvenient" while riding/drafting with friends through hilly/mountainous terrain? Not racing, brevets and doubles sort of thing......
> 
> ...


I find them much more inconvenient than DT shifters. On my road bikes with drop bars, I usually have my hands on the top/flats of the bar, and from that position I'd say it's even easier to reach to the dt shifters than it is to reach to brifters.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

I like the Bar Ends because I can run a bigger XT rear cassette(11-34) with my XT rear derailleur and a Campy front ring with no trouble.

Plus I'm so lazy they're still in friction mode because I haven't taken the time to fine tune the indexed shifting. Actually I kinda like friction now that I've gotten used to it.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Chris H said:


> I like the Bar Ends because I can run a bigger XT rear cassette(11-34) with my XT rear derailleur and a Campy front ring with no trouble.
> 
> Plus I'm so lazy they're still in friction mode because I haven't taken the time to fine tune the indexed shifting. Actually I kinda like friction now that I've gotten used to it.


you can do that with brifters. the RD is what determines your cassette range, not the shifter.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> like what? I can see where noobs who grew up on Ergo/STI might have issues, but what about us old timers? I've never really noticed much difference or done anything differently just because of DTs


STI is rapidly approaching 20 years old, and a whole generation of cyclists started on mountain bikes with thumbshifters 25+years ago, skipping DT shifters completely...

and some of them noobs of which you speak are old enough to have grandkids.

Me, I like 'em all.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

MIN in PDX said:


> you can do that with brifters. the RD is what determines your cassette range, not the shifter.


Correct, but I couldn't use it with my Campy stuff up front. That was more my point.

Nor could I be lazy and keep it in friction mode...


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

"a whole generation of cyclists started on mountain bikes with thumbshifters 25+years ago, skipping DT shifters completely..."


That would be me.

To answer the "why consider bar-cons if you don't use the drops?" question.....

Cost.

This bike would be used 95% commuting, 5% with friends in the winter. So the group-riding awkwardness would be infrequent, yet likely.

All of this just makes me want to pony-up for new STIs. Pay the man and forget about it.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm using the old Suntour POWER bar end shifters. 

I never have to adjust them because . . . well they are friction. 
I have a 10 speed cassette, of the 10 I can use 9 . . . . Oh no what will I do without that 11?
If I'm sprinting . . . I'm in the flat part of the drop, so I'm closer to the bar-end, then I am the brake lever.

They are pretty durable. I bought the set I'm using now USED in 1987 or 1988 and they work just great . . . .20+ years . . . . What other contemporary shifter can you say that about?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Minimum cost: jack the bars up so the drops are where your hoods are now.

Second: Down-tube shifters. Just as durable as bar-ends.

More money than it's worth for a commuter/tourer: STI (do it if you like it and can't ride anything else and nobody will judge)


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I love barcons. They're on my Hunter cross bike. They're on my commuter. And they will likely end up on my tandem as well.

- They are light.
- They are cheap.
- They are easy to set-up.
- They let me use a Diacomp 287V lever with my linear pull V-brakes.
- They can be run on drop bars (facing back), or on bull horns (facing forward)
- The indexing works.
- You can tell relatively what gear you're in by the angle.

The downside? 
- On my cyclocrosser, I've unintentionally shifted the rear dérailleur with my knee.
- Prankster co-riders can reach over and shift for you. On a climb. Into the worst possible gear choice. And then laugh. While they drop you.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Try downtube shifters*



RedRex said:


> "a whole generation of cyclists started on mountain bikes with thumbshifters 25+years ago, skipping DT shifters completely..."
> 
> 
> That would be me.
> ...


Can you borrow a bike to try them, since you've never used them? They're not that bad, and bar-cons really make no sense if you don't like to ride in the drops. I think dual-control levers are a great advance (Ergo for me), but they don't make a huge difference in many settings.

Questions: is your commute in terrain that requires much shifting (i.e., rolling)? Does much of that coincide with heavy traffic or tough road conditions where you'd like to keep both hands on the bar? If both are "yes," I'd bite the bullet and get the STI. You can keep the cost down by downscaling the model. You don't need ultegra or even 105; Tiagra is very functional.

If your commute is flat, you could of course consider the next step in simplicity and low cost: FG or SS. The ultimate in low maintenance and ruggedness.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

bar-cons are fugly.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*group rides*



FatTireFred said:


> how so?


Riding in pacelines, the whole thing is to hold your line and keep a steady pace, which is harder to do with DT shifters. I grew up riding w/ DT shifters and like them, but brifters are definitely easier for me when riding in pacelines. You can stay in the right gear so much easier and shift quicker. Maybe I'm a spaz, but I always end jerking a little when I shift gears with my DT bike but not using STI.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

They're simpler, more durable, cheaper, and shift faster.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

MIN in PDX said:


> bar-cons are fugly.


Depends on the bike...


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

that is handsome, indeed. it would be enhanced with DT shifters. 

i prefer DT shifters primarily because the handlebar has less weight on it and I detest excess exposed cables housing: a disease only cured by DT shifters or a fixed gear drivetrain.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

MIN in PDX said:


> bar-cons are fugly.


I <i>really</i> love your bike. I obsess over it more with every pic. it's becoming unhealthy.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

blackhat said:


> I _really_ love your bike. I obsess over it more with every pic. it's becoming unhealthy.


wow thank you. ironically, it's been getting no love recently since I got my lemond fillmore fixed gear bike.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Riding in pacelines, the whole thing is to hold your line and keep a steady pace


yes I know





tarwheel2 said:


> which is harder to do with DT shifters.


uh, ok... maybe for some





tarwheel2 said:


> Maybe I'm a spaz, but I always end jerking a little when I shift gears with my DT bike but not using STI.


maybe...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

DT braze-on AND cable stop on the left? did you add the stop? or is that custom? what is going on there?


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> which are made by tektro, and even cheaper if you can live without the lizards


But how can you live without the lizard?

But seriously, I prefer down tube over bar end. Oddly, I just find it easier to reach than the end of my bars. Either works, but since down tubes are so good, I don't feel like adding the cable of the bar ends.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

JP said:


> But seriously, I prefer down tube over bar end. Oddly, I just find it easier to reach than the end of my bars. Either works, but since down tubes are so good, I don't feel like adding the cable of the bar ends.




they really are pretty easy to use.... for me I just let my right hand drop straight down and it's on the lever


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> DT braze-on AND cable stop on the left? did you add the stop? or is that custom? what is going on there?


Me? 

It's the dt braze-on which use to hold the cable stops in it's stock configuration. Now I use a single lever for shifting and the other side is bare. It needs something there.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

MIN in PDX said:


> Me?
> 
> It's the dt braze-on which use to hold the cable stops in it's stock configuration. Now I use a single lever for shifting and the other side is bare. It needs something there.



I remember, it's disc rear... it's rather unusual to have a cable stop in that location, let alone with a shifter braze-on right next to it


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

For me, on fairly small frames, dt's are as easy to reach as barcons. Riders of big frames may find barcons closer at hand, even if you ride on the tops. Like many of you, I like dt's, but if I had bend way down to reach them I might not.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

DOWN TUBE SHIFTER PEOPLE......

If I go 10 speed, Shimano wide cassette 15/25, with standard 53/39 105 shimano external, Ultegra front and rear 10sp deraillers......

...Dura-Ace downtube shifters ok?


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

RedRex said:


> DOWN TUBE SHIFTER PEOPLE......
> 
> If I go 10 speed, Shimano wide cassette 15/25, with standard 53/39 105 shimano external, Ultegra front and rear 10sp deraillers......
> 
> ...Dura-Ace downtube shifters ok?


just make sure to get DA shifters indexed for 10-speeds vs 9-speed (both are available) and you will be fine. I am pretty sure your cassette will be 12-25 and not 15-25 though.

there is no such thing as a 10-speed derailer, the shifter does all of the shifting/indexing.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

MIN in PDX said:


> just make sure to get DA shifters indexed for 10-speeds vs 9-speed (both are available) and you will be fine. I am pretty sure your cassette will be 12-25 and not 15-25 though.


I think he's using a jr cassette... looks like it would work out well, giving 42-94GI. in contrast my 1x9 (42 x14-28) gives 40-80GI and I lose just a bit more than ideal on the high end for my cadence, but not much (downhills and really fast pacelines only)





MIN in PDX said:


> there is no such thing as a 10-speed derailer, the shifter does all of the shifting/indexing.


altho w/ differing cable pulls some shifter-der combos are not supposed to work e.g., campy old 9-new 9/10. however, an old 8 campy dt shifter with a new 9 shift ring works with an old 9 rear der just fine


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Oh yea, most definitely a 15/25 cassette. Paired with a standard 53/39, this will be PERFECT for my commutes. I already commute fixed 42/15 so I'm good to go on the ratio. (hey that rhymes).

Sadly, I "practiced" using downtube shifters on my fixie today on the way to and from Masters swim. Downtube shifters are OUT.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

RedRex said:


> Oh yea, most definitely a 15/25 cassette. Paired with a standard 53/39, this will be PERFECT for my commutes. I already commute fixed 42/15 so I'm good to go on the ratio. (hey that rhymes).
> 
> Sadly, I "practiced" using downtube shifters on my fixie today on the way to and from Masters swim. Downtube shifters are OUT.




paul thumbies might be an alternative if you don't want the bar-ends

btw, how do you practice _shifting_ on a fixie???


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

You use quotes. You can "practice" anything with quotes.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

I just thought of another reason I like my bar-end shifters: I typically wrap my thumb and forefingers around the actual handlebar while shifting using my palm and pinkie. This allows me to maintain solid control of steering with both hands even while shifting. 

Granted this is a minor advantage, but it's an advantage you don't get with DT, stem, or Thumbies shifters.


----------

